# Tourists not welcome



## Alex_B (Nov 11, 2007)

I think I just have to share this


----------



## Antarctican (Nov 11, 2007)

:stun: Oh my!


----------



## Alex_B (Nov 11, 2007)

I feel safe, since I do not consider myself a tourist.

But then again, running around with white lenses makes me probably an even better target


----------



## Alex_B (Nov 11, 2007)

I think most people who were with me that day were trying to avoid having this building on their pictures


----------



## nealjpage (Nov 11, 2007)

That's _fantastic!_  People around here feel the same about Californians.  Where is this?


----------



## Alex_B (Nov 11, 2007)

nealjpage said:


> That's _fantastic!_  People around here feel the same about Californians.  Where is this?



 Barcelona, Spain


----------



## nealjpage (Nov 11, 2007)

Alex_B said:


> Barcelona, Spain



Gotta love anarchists!


----------



## Alex_B (Nov 11, 2007)

nealjpage said:


> Gotta love anarchists!



Actually, not at all to be honest ... but this was just so cute


----------



## Alex_B (Nov 12, 2007)

anyone else?


----------



## Battou (Nov 12, 2007)

Perhaps that was a group of photographers and...well that puts "shoot" in an entirely diffrent light.



any one else get that thought


----------



## Alex_B (Nov 12, 2007)

Battou said:


> Perhaps that was a group of photographers and...well that puts "shoot" in an entirely diffrent light.
> 
> any one else get that thought




I got it ... but then I wondered why they then could not shoot the tourists in the end


----------



## Battou (Nov 12, 2007)

Alex_B said:


> I got it ... but then I wondered why they then could not shoot the tourists in the end



It got me thinking, You see tourists taking pictures of monuments, landmarks and locals but rarely does one see locals taking pictures of tourists


----------



## Alex_B (Nov 12, 2007)

Battou said:


> It got me thinking, You see tourists taking pictures of monuments, landmarks and locals but rarely does one see locals taking pictures of tourists



I actually do this from time to time ... can be really fun, in particular when they realise


----------



## danir (Nov 12, 2007)

I'm supposed to be in Barcelona on Thursday.
Better change my plans.

Dani.


----------



## Alex_B (Nov 13, 2007)

come on, be a brave man!


----------



## danir (Nov 23, 2007)

> come on, be a brave man! ;-)


 
ok. I made it there and back and wasn't even shot at.
BTW where was that sign hung up?

Dani.


----------



## Joxby (Nov 23, 2007)

huh...Its written in English, in a Spanish speaking country, I can't make my mind up who wrote it, why and who for.


----------



## Alex_B (Nov 23, 2007)

danir said:


> ok. I made it there and back and wasn't even shot at.
> BTW where was that sign hung up?
> 
> Dani.



you can see it from one of the higher points in the Gaudi park.


----------



## Alex_B (Nov 23, 2007)

Joxby said:


> huh...Its written in English, in a Spanish speaking country, I can't make my mind up who wrote it, why and who for.



Well, they speak Catalan there ...


----------

